# Norwegian: any i norsk



## jm88

Hei!
Jeg lurer på hvordan oversetter "any" i en setning som "I don't need any pencils"?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## basslop

"Any" tilsvarer "noen", altså: "Jeg trenger ikke noen blyanter". Man kan også si: "Jeg trenger ingen blyanter". Altså "ingen" = "ikke noen". Det er vanligst å bruke "ingen".


----------



## myšlenka

basslop said:


> Det er vanligst å bruke "ingen".


Prøv å google det så finner du ut hva som er vanligst.


----------



## basslop

Må innrømme at jeg var litt usikker da jeg skrev det. Hva som er vanligst kan kanskje være dialektavhengig?


----------



## myšlenka

Det er kanskje dialektavhengig til en viss grad. Jeg syns ofte det skurrer når _ingen_ er brukt i visse leddsetninger, f.eks. _Han sier at han har ingen venner_, men det er ikke umulig at andre dialekter aksepterer det i større grad.

Uansett, _ingen_ kan ikke brukes hvis verbfrasen er sammensatt så mulighetene er mye mer begrenset enn _ikke noen_.


----------



## bicontinental

myšlenka said:


> Jeg syns ofte det skurrer når _ingen_ er brukt i visse leddsetninger, f.eks. _Han sier at han har ingen venner_,



Hello,
 I’m slightly confused...I thought that the finite verb had to be last in this type of negative dependent clause, but I must be mistaken?

  (Direkte tale)...Han sier: ”Jeg *har* ingen venner!” 
  (Indirekte tale) ”Han sier, at han ingen venner *har*”? (rather than ”_han sier, at han har ingen venner_”)?

But maybe I'm confusing this with Danish...
Bic.


----------



## myšlenka

bicontinental said:


> Hello,
> I’m slightly confused...I thought that the finite verb had to be last in this type of negative dependent clause, but I must be mistaken?
> 
> (Direkte tale)...Han sier: ”Jeg *har* ingen venner!”
> (Indirekte tale) ”Han sier, at han ingen venner *har*”? (rather than ”_han sier, at han har ingen venner_”)?
> 
> But maybe I'm confusing this with Danish...
> Bic.


Hi,
I would consider the one with reported speech as archaic at best. In any case, it's not contemporary Norwegian. I would substitute _ingen _with _ikke noen_​ in this case.


----------



## bicontinental

Thanks a lot!
Bic.


----------



## skandinavien

bicontinental said:


> Hello,
> I’m slightly confused...I thought that the finite verb had to be last in this type of negative dependent clause, but I must be mistaken?
> 
> (Direkte tale)...Han sier: ”Jeg *har* ingen venner!”
> (Indirekte tale) ”Han sier, at han ingen venner *har*”? (rather than ”_han sier, at han har ingen venner_”)?
> 
> But maybe I'm confusing this with Danish...
> Bic.



Bicontinental, I was not aware that Danish had this German-esque rule -- wouldn't it be

Han siger, at han ikke *har *nogen venner?

German would be

Er sagt, dass er keine Freunde *hat. *


----------



## bicontinental

skandinavien said:


> Han siger, at han ikke *har *nogen venner?




I  don't want to hijack this post and turn it into a discussion about  Danish word order in dependent clauses ....but the short answer to your  question is as follows:

     In the Danish example, _han siger, at han *ingen* venner *har,*_ the finite verb 'har' is at the end by default  since the negative object (' ingen venner') is placed before the verb  in dependent clauses. When a 'composite' negative object is used instead  i.e..  *ikke nogen* venner, it is only the negative determinant '*ikke*' that's placed before the verb, _han siger, at han *ikke* har *nogen *venner. _(As you correctly stated above)

 The difference is, therefore, in the use of *ingen vs. ikke nogen* and *intet vs. ikke noget* (neuter).

 Hun siger: "jeg kan *intet* se [med mine nye briller]" (this construction sounds slightly dated/formal)
 Hun siger, at hun* intet* kan se [med sine nye briller] 

 Vs. 
 Hun siger: jeg kan *ikke *se *noget* med mine nye briller (a more contemporary and natural construction)
 Hun siger, at hun *ikke *kan se *noget* med sine nye briller.

There is a nice discussion (in Danish) on this topic by Ken Ramshøj Christensen here: http://www.hum.au.dk/engelsk/engkrc/Papers/krc-korpus.pdf

Bic.


----------



## skandinavien

Thanks for the reply and the link! Very informative!


----------

